# facesContext ist null bei seam-Projekt



## JanHH (16. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

ein seam 2-Projekt, und dort in einer seam-Komponente, Session-Scope, nicht-EJB:

FacesContext fc=FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();

und das resultat: hier lokal bei mir (windows 7, jboss 4.2) alles ok. Auf dem Server (linux, jboss 4.2) hingegen ist fc=null. Was kann da los sein?

Gruß+Danke


----------



## JanHH (16. Jan 2012)

Ausserdem hat die Anwendung auf dem Server einen memory leak, aber nur da, bei mir lokal läuft alles bestens. Und das mit dem FacesContext kann ja eigentlich nicht sein, oder? Vermutung daher: Die Server-Konfiguration an sich ist schrott? Klingt das plausibel?


----------



## Sym (17. Jan 2012)

Das klingt nach der Konfiguration. Kannst du diese nicht in Dein lokales Projekt übernehmen und dort den JBoss mal starten?


----------



## JanHH (17. Jan 2012)

Kenn mich leider kaum aus mit JBoss-Konfiguration. Speicherproblem hab ich wohl mitlerweile behoben (PermGen size), für das andere hab ich drumrum programmiert. Solange das jetzt läuft will ich zufrieden sein..


----------

